# Payroll



## countrygurl (Dec 23, 2002)

Looking for the most cost effective way to run payroll and quarterly reporting. 
Intuit has it for $28 per month any other suggestions


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Check some of the companies such as Paychex. They have people, in this country, you can alk too.


----------

